# Kwame Introduced - #54



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:raised_ey


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nice suit buddy


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well that's a funny old number...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I wonder what the significance of the number is, if there's any at all.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

54 is an ugly number IMO, but it's good to see the deal finally complete.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Hopfully it doesn't stand for 5 points, 4 rebounds.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

man wtf wat channel was it on


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Why that number.. His old number was 5 and he's been in the league 4 years? That's what I heard


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Assists he'll have this season? Total?


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Why that number.. His old number was 5 and he's been in the league 4 years? That's what I heard


He's four times better than he was when he wore #5?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

i was waiting all day to see it and i missed it was it on kcal?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Maybe it stands for the number of point he will score in the Christmas game. :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

54 PPG this year?
54 RPG this year? 
54 APG this year? 

54 technicals this year?
54 blocks this year? 
54 games missed? 
54 games played? 
54 minutes played this year?

:laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

maybe he will pull a ron artest and get suspended for 54 games :whoknows:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Locke said:


> Hopfully it doesn't stand for 5 points, 4 rebounds.


:rofl:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Hes planning to play Middle Linebacker for the Lakers.


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

I Just Hope He's Better This Year So We Can Be Back On Top


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

54 = 30min + 12pts + 8rbds + 2as + 1 stl + 1 ctres


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

GuYoM said:


> 54 = 30min + 12pts + 8rbds + 2as + 1 stl + 1 ctres


12 and 8? I hope not.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> 12 and 8? I hope not.


 Actually kind of realistic.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Maybe its just his favorite number...


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

number of losses we will have this year?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

:rofl: to all of the above


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> 12 and 8? I hope not.


why ..thats pretty much what i expect out of him


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Actually guys.

54 is Horace Grant's old number.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Actually guys.
> 
> 54 is Horace Grant's old number.



wats that gotta do wit anything


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Actually guys.
> 
> 54 is Horace Grant's old number.


54? nothing wrong about that. :cheers: Horace Grant was a very good power forward on the bulls and Lakers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Why that number.. His old number was 5 and he's been in the league 4 years? That's what I heard


so i take it hell change his number every year


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually his # in hs I believe was 54..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/kwamebrown.htm





> NBA Comparison: Kevin Garnett
> 
> Strengths: Like Garnett, KB has freakish athleticism. Already bulkier than Garnett and could turn into more of a Webber type post player. Very graceful running the floor. Tremendous leaping aility. Passes and handles extraordinarily well for a 6-11 player. May still be growing. Touch on shots is excellent, and should only improve. Post game is solid. Very good shot blocker.
> 
> Weaknesses: Inconsistency. Like any 18 year old coming straight to the league will take his lumps and see plenty of pine. Some have questions about his competiveness.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bwahahahah.. If he can give us half of what KG can do that would be amazing..


----------



## Kobe8 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yup, it's his old HS number..

And a Horace Grant (Bulls version) type of a contribution is exactly what the Lakers need from Kwame.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm glad he's changed his number. Seeing another player with the #5 with the last name "Brown" will give me flashbacks of...


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm rooting for Kwame this season. Even though he completely blew it in Washington, I'm still one of his biggest fans.

I think he'll average around 15PPG - 7RPG - 2APG.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Locke said:


> I'm glad he's changed his number. Seeing another player with the #5 with the last name "Brown" will give me flashbacks of...



wait...is the reason Kwame didn't reclaim #5 is because it belongs to Tierre Brown? Is this why we aren't signing a PG? Are we bringing back Tierre?

The horror..................


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

and in a sad note....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> and in a sad note....



ill miss u caron!


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

Butler one year but what year !!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

You guys need to have more faith, give Kwame a chance man! I don't want to have to go out and make another bold prediction about what he will give us this year (like I did about PJ coming back way back when), but let's just say that you guys are really underestimating him.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Why is everyone hating? What's the point? Heh. At least give him 5 regular season games before *****ing.

Jeez, yo. So much pessimism.

Then if he ends up being effective, it'll be "yeah, I believed in him all along!"


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Spriggan said:


> Why is everyone hating? What's the point? Heh. At least give him 5 regular season games before *****ing.
> 
> Jeez, yo. So much pessimism.
> 
> Then if he ends up being effective, it'll be "yeah, I believed in him all along!"


 :clap: I concur.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> Why is everyone hating? What's the point? Heh. At least give him 5 regular season games before *****ing.
> 
> Jeez, yo. So much pessimism.
> 
> Then if he ends up being effective, it'll be "yeah, I believed in him all along!"


Speak on brotha :wordyo:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Etan Thomas Interview*

The following is from an interview with Etan Thomas, where he is questioned about Kwame; from one of the writers at HOOPSWORLD.com, Alex Labidou

*link*

A.L.: Etan, talk about the overall locker room opinion of Kwame Brown? The media often tended to present him in a negative light during his time in Washington. Do you think that that is fair?

E.T.: Oh yeah (in regards to the media presenting him in a negative light). [In regards to whether or not that was fair] Oh no, not at all. I mean Kwame just wanted to play. He wanted to shut up all the media and just play and play well. It was kind of difficult for him because he was hurt at the beginning of the season. They rushed him back and everything and he wasn't right and he had all of this expectation, all of this pressure on him and he could never quite get over it...the hump. But as far as a teammate, I mean I love Kwame. I hope he goes out to LA and proves every critic, every so called expert, sports analyst wrong. Makes them eat their words because I know what he can do; I know what he is capable of. I know how well he can play. 

AL: When he was talking to Knicks, I remember campaigning for him in an article because I just saw that there was so much potential in him. You know that maybe under the right situation, he could maybe become an All Star...

E.T.: Oh yeah definitely. There is no doubt in my mind that he could become an All Star. I mean because he is really talented. We have only seen him scratch the surface of his talent. You know when people say, "Oh he has bright spots." That's only scratching the surface of what he can do. I mean he is going to be just fine. I wish him the best.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Etan Thomas Interview*



Sean said:


> The following is from an interview with Etan Thomas, where he is questioned about Kwame; from one of the writers at HOOPSWORLD.com, Alex Labidou
> 
> *link*
> 
> ...


That's good to hear a former teammate speak that way about him. Really, the sky is the limit for Kwame Brown.


----------

